# Sap from Cannabis



## SeriousSports (Feb 18, 2013)

Greetings guys.

I wouldn't call this an advanced technique, but perhaps this is replicable by others and could turn into one.

I had some extra medicine on hand and I was to harvest two plants. I thought I'd try out some new stuff, worse case scenario I trash it. Anyways, the plants had already been flushed properly - however I let the soil dry completely and fed the plants 2TBSP/gallon of molasses, let them eat and then flushed them out again and waited 2-3 days before harvest.

Both plants started producing excretions all over. I've seen this before, sap leaking from the stem of plants, however personally I've never seen it on the buds themselves. What I believe happened is the pores of the plants either get clogged and therefore "pop" for lack of a better word. Or, the plant liked the molasses better than it's natural sugars and forced some of those out. Either way I'm going to try this on another plant and see what happens.

Is there a benefit to it? Probably not, but I'm going to get the substance tested. I've ingested all of the little sap pockets I've found and while it tastes like canna, it doesn't seem physchoactive. Who knows, it could be loaded with CBD or something else. Nothnig venture nothing gained I like to say.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 19, 2013)

Which strain is this? I'm pretty sure feeding molasses only fed your (benes/micros) --im just using what others have stated -- i got no PHd in Botany

 Plants produce their own sugars (ie: glucose/C6H12O6)~ 

Internet tid-bit:

"The short answer is yes, sugar does help plants grow."


However, excessive amounts of sucrose can be harmful to a plant.


For plants growing hydroponically or in a selective medium such as in a petri dish, sucrose is often used as a carbon source for sprouting plants.


Plants make sugars through photosynthesis by combining water and carbon dioxide. Plants use carbon dioxide as their main carbon source so they do not need sugar in their substrate to grow. But young plants and tissue plant clones that aren't yet efficiently producing sugars through photosynthesis can benefit from the extra carbon stored in sucrose. 


Sugar water used in a plant's natural environment can also attract other organisms and bacteria. Although some may be symbiotic (help the plant), many can interfere with the plant's growth or even cause it to die.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 19, 2013)

to be honest. i dont think the cannabis generated that sap. usually when you see sap like that its really puss, and it came from a bacterial infection, really the only type of sap should be the trichomes.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not trying to jack the OP's thread, but since we are on the subject of feeding your cannabis plants sugar --I just wanted to point out why people usually feed their plants sugary treats...

++++
Most plants are photoautotrophs, which means that they can synthesize their own food directly from inorganic compounds using photons, the energy from light. They do this using a process called photosynthesis. Photosynthesis comes from the Greek word &#8220;photo&#8221;, meaning light, and &#8220;synthesis&#8221;, meaning to put together. The inorganic compounds are carbon dioxide CO2 and water H2O, and the energy source is sunlight. The end products include glucose, a simple sugar, and oxygen O2. The actual equation looks like this:


6CO2 + 12H2O + photons -> C6H2O6 + 6O2 + 6H2O 
(gas) (liquid) (aqueous) (gas) (liquid)


Then through a process called carbon fixation, ATP (adenosine tri phosphate), a high-energy molecule CO2 (carbon dioxide) are used to create sugars. Some sugars produced, such as glucose, are simple sugars or monosaccharides. They are easily broken down by the plant and are generally used for energy. Some other sugars produced such as cellulose, are complex sugars or polysaccharides. Polysaccharides consist of a chain of two or more sugars and are usually used for lipid and amino acid biosynthesis. Polysaccharides are also used as a fuel in cellular respiration. Cellulose specifically is used as the building material for all green plants. It is the main component of all green plant cell walls. 

Through the examination of the process of photosynthesis, knowledge is gained as to how important the sugars produced through this process are. The sugars and starches are vital to the plant. They are essential for cellular preparation, to maintain the plants metabolism and vigor. The sugars are even the building blocks that keep the very cells of the plant together. Now it is understood that plants have a great big sweet-tooth and are specialist at making the sugars they need.

Also many beneficial bacteria and fungi (aka. carbon fixing bacterial fungi) will live off of the sugars and will break down the sugars for the plant. This again allows the plant to use energy usually spent breaking down sugars towards other processes. The more beneficial bacteria and fungi the easier nutrients are absorbed by the roots. All this leads to improved flowering and overall health of the plants. 
++++

--sourced: http://www.hydroponics.com/howtoinfo/hydroponics articles/why_sugary_substitutes.html


----------



## elkukupanda (Feb 19, 2013)

Never grown hydro, but i'm loving soil more than ever..


----------



## SeriousSports (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellas,

Glad to see some folks opinion on this thread, awesome! 

This strain was Pineapple Express. The above happened on the 2 of 4 plants I did the molasses thing to, all were the same clones. I found another instance of this happening on the bud itself and the person mentioned his grow is cold, which mine is as well. (60ish with the lights off) Perhaps one or the other, or both caused this.

The information you guys posted about feeding sugar is exactly why I decided to do that big molasses feed. Tons of people use it throughout their grow and some flush with it, but I figured "why not" and I fed a lot of it right before harvest.

Here is a couple more pictures from the web. Like I said, the sap comming from the stem I've seen personally and I think it is semi-common, but on the bud, this picture is the only other one I could find.

@Poly. I"m open to lots of ideas about why that happened, but I can assure you its not pus LOL! Thats gotta be the most out there thing I've ever heard in my life. Pus is partly collection of dead white blood cells... plants don't have blood.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 19, 2013)

google is awesome
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exudate


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe you slipped while you where pouring the Molasses into your watering jug, and alittle bit flung over onto the bud, then dripped down onto that stem, and that's what we see running down... 

J/k bro. I have seen this before myself. And I believe its sap myself. Just like say a pine tree leaks sap, I would feel that why not Cannabis. I mean look how sticky some strains are, such as Hash plant, or a few other strains out there. In fact a dude that posted on my grow thread has a plant & posted a pic & it is leaking sap just as yours is in the pictures..


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Mar 28, 2013)

Take a dab and hit it man!


----------



## Jalamar (Apr 6, 2013)

my big bang automatic had loads of sap too from top to bottom so much it dripped all over tent at night time it started to come around 1-2 weeks before i harvested and im sure the cold nights (~15-17c) during the last weeks and possibly the extremely dry climate (25-30%) did it for me as i didnt use any molasses.

i used an 3part line with bigbud and overdrive. i gradually lowered the ec during last 3 weeks, no flush


oh yeah and it tasted awesome, i also smoked it and the flavor was amazing


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 6, 2013)

ive had that sap before on a few strains.....always wondered where it came from and what causes it


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 6, 2013)

tap the trunk and make cannabis syrup, for your flap jacks with pot butter.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 6, 2013)

i have had big droplets like that but clear 
i thought it was thc 
i tasted it was not oil was more like sugar water 
whut the plant makes to live off


----------



## coronasmith (Feb 1, 2015)

I've noticed the exact same thing on some of my recent plants. It's clear in color, it appears brown because of the colors of the plant bleeding through, it's super sticky and tastes very sweet. It doesn't effect me in any way whether I taste it or smoke it.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jul 16, 2018)

I just got some sap for the first time do you get a headache or anything if you smoke a bud with a drop of sap on it?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 16, 2018)

Ryante55 said:


> I just got some sap for the first time do you get a headache or anything if you smoke a bud with a drop of sap on it?


It makes your dick stay limp for a year.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a plant do this an the sap got ya high. It shocked me, I couldn't figure out wtf was going on! It was actually kind of extreme in my case, whole buds became saturated and it dropped from some knuckles.


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 20, 2018)

I have noticed that any topping during strong daylight hours will produce this "sap" from dark to milky white or clear. It tastes fresh and cannabis like. Plants actually have internal water pressure. I am sure that is what this is. It would probably be beneficial to increase this sap activity as mush as possible.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 21, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> I have noticed that any topping during strong daylight hours will produce this "sap" from dark to milky white or clear. It tastes fresh and cannabis like. Plants actually have internal water pressure. I am sure that is what this is. It would probably be beneficial to increase this sap activity as mush as possible.


I think that's differant that what I experianced. Mine would drip from the knuckles and even a few buds became completely saturated. This sap was dabable an got ya high. The saturated buds were fantastic

Edit to add, no topping was done. This came on in week 7 of flower or so, very near the end.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 21, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> It makes your dick stay limp for a year.


Yup that could be. Thinking as your hitting the twilight years it may be something else though lol. I blame the sap to lol.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jul 24, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> I think that's differant that what I experianced. Mine would drip from the knuckles and even a few buds became completely saturated. This sap was dabable an got ya high. The saturated buds were fantastic
> 
> Edit to add, no topping was done. This came on in week 7 of flower or so, very near the end.


Yeah bro dude man Dat sugar get u hiiiiiii.

I LIKE TO FEED SO MUCH MOLASSES I TURN 3 POUNDS INTO SIX

Dats giants trichrombs cuz thc is made in trichcrombs.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

You normally have microbes living in the roots that eat these sugars the plants secrete.
When you start feeding sugar all the time, they have no need for the plant and cut out the middleman.
This leaves the plants with an excess of root exudates with nowhere to go...

That is what I think at least.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 27, 2018)

LinguaPeel said:


> Yeah bro dude man Dat sugar get u hiiiiiii.
> 
> I LIKE TO FEED SO MUCH MOLASSES I TURN 3 POUNDS INTO SIX
> 
> Dats giants trichrombs cuz thc is made in trichcrombs.


An here we have a classic example of a retard. See how they have zero clue what's going on? 

Dont be like this people. It's a bad look.


Pretty sure I never fed that plant molasses. Just normal nutes. And it was the only plant to ever do it. It wasnt a sugar, it was a oily sap, and it was very high in thc content.


----------



## Dookie Fresh (Jul 27, 2019)

SeriousSports said:


> Good morning fellas,
> 
> Glad to see some folks opinion on this thread, awesome!
> 
> ...


Hey just wanted to chime in because this just happened to my plants. LSD. They’re literally dripping with sugary sap from the buds and stems. I did not feed with molasses or sugars. I did however dry in the pot for 48 hrs in the dark then cut them. That’s when I noticed all the sap. Can’t figure it out.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dookie Fresh said:


> Hey just wanted to chime in because this just happened to my plants. LSD. They’re literally dripping with sugary sap from the buds and stems. I did not feed with molasses or sugars. I did however dry in the pot for 48 hrs in the dark then cut them. That’s when I noticed all the sap. Can’t figure it out.


It seems to happen more with certain strains but always happens to really healthy plants. It has nothing to do with feeding them sugar I grow in coco with hydro nutes. I've smoked buds with the San on them it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## T macc (Jul 27, 2019)

I wonder what the brix levels are in these dripping plants


----------



## Mr. Marijuano (Jul 30, 2019)

That is called guttation, and it’s not coming from the buds, it’s dripping from the stems and leaves. It’s essentially a sap, and it’s dripping because you’re watering with carbs and the soil is saturated over night without photosynthesis. The bacteria begin to feed on the carbs in the soil, instead of the carbs in the rhizosphere (on your roots), causing a build up in and around your plant’s rootzone, inhibiting the transfer of nutrients between your roots and soil. Your lights out stops photosynthesis, causing a build up.

When your lights kick on and plant wakes up, it begins to photosynthesize. Due in part to poor transpiration during lights out (and possibly lights on), coupled with your sugary soil, the plant is already full of sugar water for the day. It then tries to sweat out all that excess sugar water that it has been storing (since it’s making new food with lights on). Stomata are small and vpd is an elusive b****, so in a sense you are correct; your plant is full of sugar water and can’t sweat it all out, causing it to ooze and drip in its sap form. It’s not due to you feeding the plant sugar water, but due to imbalance in the soil.

Efforts can be made to control these exudations, such as monitoring and controlling of vpd (including your dark cycles), but the best thing you can do is stop watering with so much sugar, and don’t water before a harvest dark cycle. Your plant is not supposed to drink sugar water; the sugar is to feed the microbiology of the soil to assist in the uptake (exchange) if available nutrients.

There is no thc suspended in this exudation unless it is from contact during excretion. Your plant isn’t “dripping thc,” per se.

No offense to OP or anyone else posting, but this belongs in the noob subsection. This has been observed in dry climate outdoor cannabis for decades, due to the proliferation of organic growers and their tendency to experiment with teas and supplements, as well as inability to control your climate.

Edit: after writing this up, I began to wonder if the dark cycle really does effect cannabis flavor. Exudation is a sure sign of imbalance, but if one were to cut before the plant begins to exude these substances, then they would be trapped and stored within the harvested plant.

Interesting...


----------



## jeff5050 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey what about a deterrent for annoyances like bugs and bacteria. Just like the big trees do. They find a way to flourish with antiseptics of there own making. Idk. So much to consider on the new frontier.


----------



## heaze2010 (Sep 17, 2019)

I feed my plants Mountain Dew close to harvest and the same shit happens. Hmm wonder why


----------

